# RICORDEA FLORIDA ARRIVED...insain colors and color combos



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

100 pcs just arrived
These are some of the nicest rics I've ever seen. Color combos I've never encounter before
Oranges blues and true bright blood red colors. Red is a very rare color to find in florida rics
Huge size
Super healthy
10 - 30 each and well well worth it

Discounts avail on multiples of course


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ryan, when are they available?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

....psst...now  .....He opens today at 1pmish.

The previous shipment was nice....this shipment is substantially better (my opinion). It landed healthy and vibrant. Some of the nicest Florida Ricordia I've seen in awhile.  "Get them while they're hot" lol

Some have multiple mouths too.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Picked up a few yesterday  
First picks maybe? Picked up two good ones  
Thanks Ryan!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got back from Ryan's and I picked up a few rics, even a couple with red mouths. Still a lot of nice ones left.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Slick fricken Ric*

Amazing Ric's at crazy prices. Still a some left... Get them before they're gone!

Get them before their gone!!! Picked one up with a red base! Never seen anything like it!

Another kick ass shipment and I hear more to come soon!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Picked two amazing rics. Blue with red base and a multicolor one.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I picked up a couple as well, great shipment!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish he opened at 11ish, 1ish doesn't help when I work afternoons.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a sneak peek at the fishes Ryan is bringing and I must say WOW. Sunday will be a madness.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

On my way there now. Hopefully the sign saying "just stepped out" isnt up as usual for me.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

*Store Hours:
*
Monday
CLOSED

(by appointment)

Tuesday
CLOSED

(by appointment)

Wednesday-Friday
1:00pm-8:00pm

Saturday
11:00am-6:00pm

Sunday
12:00pm-5:00pm


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

good selection still?


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not of red. Few rare ones


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

i just got home from R2O ansd still lots of rare colours ... SORRY Mauricion69 u gotta look harder i scored 2 reds td ... simply amazing thanks again Ryan


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ when the guy that owns the place tells you he has no more... What are you supposed to do? Call him a liar and ask to see the secret stash?


----------

